# SVSound SB-13 Plus Subwoofer Review



## drdoan

*SVSOUND SB-13 PLUS SUBWOOFER REVIEW*​ 







​ By Dr. Dennis Doan

Ever since I heard my first real subwoofer, I have had a great desire for good bass in my home theater. SVSound has been my choice for most of the last 12 years, although, I have had Paradigm, Sylvania, Klipsch, BIC, and a few other subs during that time. My HT room has been graced with at least 4 SVSound subs. The largest was the PB12-Plus/2, an elephant sized ported dual 12” sub. It served me well for several years. Recently SVS sent me a 5.1 set of the new SBS-02's (tower fronts, center, dipole surrounds, bookshelf rears), and their new SB-12 NSD subwoofer. I reviewed that set here at Home Theater Shack. I was also got a pair of the MBS-02 bookshelf speakers, which resulted in another review here. I ultimately bought the MTS-02 towers, MCS-02 center, kept the SSS-02 surrounds, and the SBS-02 rear bookshelf speakers. Since I knew that I would be using the SB-13 Plus for review, I held off on buying any subs. Well, the updated SB-13 Plus has arrived. I have purposely refrained from reading others' reviews on this sub, so as to not parrot their impressions. What follows is my ears and eyes telling me why I love this sub!


[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/images/SB13_PlusPGFRONTwoutGrillWEB.jpg[/img]*Appearance*

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/images/SB13_PlusBOSIDEWEB.jpg[/img]Putting a subwoofer in a box then trying to make it look good is quite a feat. SVSound has managed to do exactly that. It is clear this sub was meant to look good as well as sound good. Instead of forming a square corner, the SB13-Plus cabinet has rounded side edges so that it blends smoothly into the rest of the sub. The contrast of the beautiful wood sides and the black finish on the other surfaces makes for a decorator's dream – it _isn't_ “just a box”. 

Gone too are the days of fabric grill covers. SVS has designed a metal grill with magnetic fasteners that enhances the designer look of the speaker. It is black and beautiful. Leaving it off would reveal the cool speaker cone and SVSound logo, but, leaving it on says “class” to those entering your HT room. The gorgeous metal grill has the uncanny ability to seat itself exactly where it is supposed to when you get it close to the cabinet. The metal is hefty, and smooth, very nicely rounded. It is curved outward from the box and presents a very cool look. I think you will get wife approval here.

The sub is only minimally larger than its 13” driver, measuring in at *17-3/8" Deep x17-3/8 Wide x17-7/8" High (w/o grill) Depth with grill 20". It weighs a hefty 95 pounds.*

Don't tell anyone, but, I peeked behind the new Sledge™ amp to look at the rear of the driver and the internal bracing. I won't reveal any secrets, but, I can tell you “flimsy” is not in this subwoofer's vocabulary. SVS has managed to use a very clever way to brace both the woofer and the cabinet. Good job guys.


[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/images/SB13-PlusTOP3QtrwAmpWEB.jpg[/img]*Controls*

The amp has a nifty single knob control. It is easy to navigate, and allows you to control the sub’s configuration and integration into virtually any home theater or music system. Since I have the SVSound's Audyssey EQ-01 Sub equalizer, I didn't test the controls, other than the volume. The display glows with a neat backlight, and is easy to read. It should be simple enough for even a novice to set it up properly.







 

*Brute Force vs Clarity*

Until now, one either opted for brute force-bone breaking sub sonic bass, or clear, articulate, clean bass. I have struggled with this for many years. It is like having a shotgun, and a target pistol. Both will hit the target, but one will do it with approximation, the other with precision (but not much impact). Subs used to be like that… many still are. What is always vital in any sub is its ability to compromise between clarity and power. Those days are over! SVSound's SB-13 Plus has both, and in spades. 








​ 
*Integration*

One of my initial impressions was the sub’s ability to seamlessly integrate with my main speakers. When playing the frequency sweep available on any THX DVD, the sound goes smoothly from higher frequencies to the lower without any hint of when the mains release the bass to the sub. To date, this is the most coherent bass I have heard in my HT. The overall sound stage presentation when watching movies is a unique experience. 

Previously in this room it was generally apparent when the sub was working, and when not. Now it is difficult to note any transition at all, only smooth liquid sound whether high or low frequencies. Don't get me wrong, the low sounds are certainly there, but, in the same texture as the mains present them. Perhaps this is due to me owning SVSound speakers, but, I have had other SVS subs in the same configuration that didn't do as well with this aspect. 


*Articulation*

Having played the trumpet for many years, I can distinguish between two different trumpet players quite easily. This is because each player, and trumpet, although playing the same tones, will have slight variations in pitch, intonation, timbre, etc. A good subwoofer should have the ability to produce distinct timbre, intonation, and pitch sounds. The SB-13 Plus does exactly that. As I will reveal in the movie tests, being able to hear distinct sounds at low frequencies is very addicting. But, doing it with gobs of power without distortion, is even _more_ addicting.


*Movies*

As I went through the usual test DVD's and Blu-Ray’s, I immediately realized there is a host of information in the low frequency range I have been missing. Even my full-bodied PB12-Plus/2 tended to muddy the extreme low frequencies. Surprisingly, the SB-13 Plus is every bit as detailed as the smaller SB-12 NSD I tested. 

Watching GODZILLA revealed much more detail than I had heard previously. I hadn't realized that movie makers include so much low bass detail. Other movies (Star Wars Series, Independence Day, Twister, Lord of the Rings, etc), opened up with a plethora of pitch differentiations. I was like a kid at the circus-taking in all the different sounds. Part of the sub's performance must be due to its ability to suppress distortion. I know there is an electronic limiter incorporated in the Sledge™ amp. SVS has also achieved a remarkable way to prevent distortion, and over driving of the speaker. I tried on several occasions to determine when it was limiting, but, I couldn't discern it at all. All I can say is: this Sledge™ amp, DSP, cabinet, and woofer, are integrated with supreme accuracy, and distortion-less power. When Shrek roars (“hear the roar”- said the toe headed boy), in _Shrek Ever After_, there is some super-powerful bass that was awesome. My theater room heard, and felt the roar! 

Every bass heavy movie I tried displayed the sub's ability to produce not only pitch, but nuanced timbre-defining every note to perfection. This is the thing I have been missing in my room. It is one thing to have the raw power of low bass, but, as I am finding out, the definition of individual notes completes the real theater experience. 

Many subs in this price range can produce either clean bass, or chest pounding bass. The SB-13 Plus does both. In a smaller room, you will feel the lowest frequencies with the greatest impact, while catching every detail of the source. In a larger room, two of these Cadillac (with a Kia's price) subs will satisfy the most demanding of audiophiles. You can truly “have your cake, and eat it too”.


*Music*

I am not a big music listening buff, so I didn't do as much testing in that regard. What I did absolutely confirmed what I have heard with movies. String Bass, Electric Bass, Acoustic, Steel, and Electric Guitars presented a clarity that seemed to put one in front row center. Toccata and Fugue in D minor by J S Bach (on pipe organ) turned my theater room into a European Cathedral! I could feel the low pipes pumping air into a 64' tube, producing that distinctive pipe organ sound unequaled among instruments. Coupled with my SVSound M-Series speaker system, this rig satisfied my craving for sound perfection. If your desire is for music, this sub will provide both extreme impact while preserving musical clarity.


*Conclusion*

SVSound has been supplying me with superior products, and service since the late 90's. Although, I have had quite a few other brands in my ht rooms. I keep coming back to the over-the-top bang-for-the-buck SVSound. This new SB-13 Plus subwoofer is certainty one of the great deals in today's home audio market. The beautiful looks, the metal grill, the single knob control, the multiple hook-ups, the Sledge™ amp with digital signal processing, make for a killer package.

But, the reason you buy subwoofers is to reproduce the movie theater and recorded studio sound accurately. If you want to save yourself lots of hassles, and money, believe those of us who have heard this sub. This is the one to put on the top of your “A” list. , I didn't put it “one” on my list because I purchased two of them!

*Owner Manual*


----------



## Thomasdk1405

Hi ! Nice review - just curious - are your review based on one single sb-13 or 2 - and how big a room do you have it in + corner placement or between mains ?

I was on the lookout for the sb-16 ultra (whenever this one hits the street) - but maybe 2 sb-13 plus - I dont know ?


----------



## drdoan

Review was based on the single sub. My room is 11 x 15. I have them co- located in the front left corner.


----------



## Vitruvian

Thanks for the thorough review. There has been a dearth of online reviews for these subs. I have been steadily paying off a pair of these subs since April and in one month they will all done.

After reading your review I am begining to relax about purchasing them unheard.

Now I am waiting for the Emotiva XSP to be released inorder to integrate them into my mains and I am good to go...


----------



## steve1616

Your review makes me want to get one of these, but I think I am going to wait until I can buy a second PB13-Ultra instead. Have you heard this in comparison to the PB13-Ultra?


----------



## drdoan

No, but two Ultras would be almost unbeatable!


----------



## warpdrive

*had mine for 4 months now*

I have to say I am one happy camper



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

I bought this sub after considering all the alternatives. I had considered the Rythmik F15, SVS's own PB12, Hsu ULS15, and even considering the big heavyweight retail subs like the DD12, Paradigm Sub12/15 and JL F112

All of the other subs are great contenders but in the end I decided on the SVS because 

1) I love the customer service I've gotten in the past with SVS 
2) I liked the feature set, looks, and the size of the sub was just right 
3) SVS had designed this sub to not fight the natural room gain of a smaller room due to its natural 2nd order rolloff. A lot of sealed subs have EQ boost to prop up the low end to make the spec sheet seem more impressive. In my small-medium sized room, a lot of larger ported subs sound a bit bloated in my room but this SVS sounds perfectly tight and natural. In my own room, I am basically flat down to 20Hz, and only down about 5 or 6dB at 15Hz.


----------



## Sevenfeet

I guess the surprise for me in reading this is not that SVSound makes a great product....that much has been a given for years. I guess I've been out of it to not know that SVSound makes sealed subs these days. I'd always thought their philosophy was around ported products since it's the only real way to get extension under 20hz but if you really need a musical sub without giving up home theater performance, it sounds like a win.


----------



## warpdrive

yes, the best way to get low end extension IS with a ported sub, but SVS is offering sealed sub for people that want a sealed sound quality or want to integrate their sub into a smaller space. This sub is more well suited for people that are running 2.0 system due to its PEQ and DSP adjustments.


----------



## drdoan

Remember mine is only 7dB down at 10Hz in my room! Dennis


----------



## warpdrive

drdoan said:


> Remember mine is only 7dB down at 10Hz in my room! Dennis


that's really good. Although only 2300cu ft, my room is an partly open area so it doesn't offer that much room gain. Corner loading it helps a lot for me. 

I was actually considering the PB12+ at first and running it in sealed mode most of the time, but it didn't make sense to buy a ported sub with its big footprint and running it sealed.


----------



## drdoan

Understood. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## mdanderson

Dr.Doan,
Thanks for the nice review of the SB13plus. My room is approx. 18 x 16 with a 9ft ceiling which comes out to around 2600cf. I consider this a medium size room and I was wondering if the the SB13 would be adequate for this size room and someone who is 50/50 for HT and music. Thank you.


----------



## drdoan

Your room is a little larger than mine. 2 subs co-located in a corner would be fantastic. When I went to 2 subs my Home Theater turned into a movie theater! With proper placement, and alignment, one sub should do very well in your room, especially music. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## mdanderson

Thanks for the additional information. I appreciate it. I couldn't afford two SB13s but I may try one like you said with proper placement.


----------



## samhain

This is my first post, and just wanted to say that I have received my SB13+ and am really enjoying it.

I am getting no where near 10Hz at 7db below calibration levels but then it is new and I have not really done anything to set up or tweak it yet.

What I have noticed is a 10db plus peak at 50Hz and the PEQ1 smoothed it right down, most impressive.

This review was important in my consideration of this sub

Thanks

Stu


----------



## drdoan

Welcome to the Forum. Glad I could help. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## larbman

The SB13 has been discontinued. Anybody know why? I thought it was supposed to be one of the best sealed subs out there. Any recommendations other than the HSU ULS-15?


----------



## warpdrive

Ed confirmed that they are revising it. Basically a new cabinet (to align with the other models) and probably renamed to SB13 Ultra since it was already using Ultra-parts. Maybe a price increase since the cabinets are more expensive to make


----------



## drdoan

Welcome to the Forum, larbman. I lived in Pompano Beach. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## larbman

Thanks, Pompano is just a few minutes away. How could you leave S FL?

I was ready to buy a SB13 rom your review and the discontinued it. They pointed me to two SB12 NSD instead. In fact, from what I can see, this is the only sealed unit they make. You think they had reliability issues with the other sealed units? It seems strange to discontinue if they were successful. Any thoughts? Is the the HSU ULS-15 the best alternative. Music is priority over video.

Thanks.


----------



## drdoan

Loved Pompano! They did have a software issue early on, but that was resolved when I bought mine. If your room is smaller, the 2 NSD's would be great, with a great price, too. If you have the funds, the Ultra can be used in the sealed mode. From what I read, the HSU should be a great performer. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## warpdrive

warpdrive said:


> Ed confirmed that they are revising it. Basically a new cabinet (to align with the other models) and probably renamed to SB13 Ultra since it was already using Ultra-parts. Maybe a price increase since the cabinets are more expensive to make





larbman said:


> Thanks, Pompano is just a few minutes away. How could you leave S FL?
> 
> I was ready to buy a SB13 rom your review and the discontinued it. They pointed me to two SB12 NSD instead. In fact, from what I can see, this is the only sealed unit they make. You think they had reliability issues with the other sealed units? It seems strange to discontinue if they were successful. Any thoughts? Is the the HSU ULS-15 the best alternative. Music is priority over video.
> 
> Thanks.


Did you see what I wrote? They are just tweaking/revising the design. The cabinet is going to updated to match the style of the other subs, and they are also renaming it. The PB12+ went through the same revisions last year.

When they ran out of the SB13, they removed it from the website.


----------



## codex

Hi to All. 

First post

I am considering the SB13+ Is there any news on a release date for the revised model?

Cheers


----------



## drdoan

Welcome to the Forum. Keep checking with SVS. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## larbman

I've been in communication with SVS and there's no definite date for availability on the new SB13, only late summer. I think I'm set on a sealed unit and two SB12 NSDs are too small for my room. I'm considering the Rythmik F15HP for about the same $. Any other thoughts besides the HSU ULS15?


----------



## canada16

Hey after a few months I am selling my PC-13 Ultra. It is with great sadness as I love it. 

But with kids and toys and a wife saying its too big ,I need something smaller. 

I was thinking of running dual SB12's, But I hear there is a new compact 13 coming out. 

Any ideas on this, its getting close to late summer. 

I am in the UK, so will be dealing with Frank Harvey Hi-fi, which I think they go through L-sounds as a middle man. 

I would like something within 2 months, any ideas on this Ed ? 

Thanks guys


----------



## Tallguy29

The new SB13-ultras are out now! Ha :foottap:


----------

